# vg30de



## MethMax (Jul 23, 2004)

What years have the vg30de in them?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

1990-1996
300ZX (VG30DE)

1993-1998
Infiniti J30 (VG30DE)


----------



## MethMax (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks im trying to find some rods and pistons.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

some of the maxima's have them too but i'm not sure what year's.


----------



## MethMax (Jul 23, 2004)

no they have the VE30de, and the CR is not as high


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

sorry my mistake


----------



## MethMax (Jul 23, 2004)

it's all good I'm inthe same boat when it comes to 300z's


----------



## marcuslogsdon (Aug 2, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]1990-1996
300ZX (VG30DE)

1993-1998
Infiniti J30 (VG30DE)[/QUOTE]

im a newbie to this site. im looking for some quick information. it looks like what you posted above about the 300zx is stating that the VG30DE is the standard motor throughout the newer models. is this correct?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yes that is correct Z31s had VG30E(T)s and 90 through 96 had the VG30DE(T)s


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> yes that is correct Z31s had VG30E(T)s and 90 through 96 had the VG30DE(T_T_)s


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You know I don't think since you are a moderator you can change my quotes. I believe that is against the law. Would it have been as hard just to say TT instead of my mistake. I have run a ping on your IP address and have gotten your name and number and you will be hearing from my lawyer












































Or I am just talking out of my ass... Sorry bout the mistake


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> You know I don't think since you are a moderator you can change my quotes. I believe that is against the law. Would it have been as hard just to say TT instead of my mistake. I have run a ping on your IP address and have gotten your name and number and you will be hearing from my lawyer
> 
> 
> Or I am just talking out of my ass... Sorry bout the mistake


LOL!! You are funny!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You know I think since you are a moderator you can change my quotes. I believe that is the law. It would have been as hard just to say TT instead of my dumbass mistake. I am a stupid idiot and deserve to stand in the middle of the highway and get run down by SUVs.
> 
> 
> Or I am just talking out of my ass , as I always do.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> LOL!! You are funny!


I try :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I try :thumbup:


 You are very trying........... :fluffy:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

iv'e seen maxima's with vg's in them.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]iv'e seen maxima's with vg's in them.[/QUOTE]

89-91 , yes you did.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

thank you


----------

